# Any FET success stories



## kittyw

Hello everyone
We really don't know which way to go....another fresh cycle or go with either natural / medicated FET.    

After 2 neg fresh Ivf cycles....Perfect embryos and lining, couldn't have been better but still got a neg......was just wondering if there are any success stories out there with either natural or medicated FET.  Was told that frozen transfer has lower success rates and we just keep thinking that because we had 2 negatives last time what would be the point in doing frozen just to have a negative again. 

Would greatly appreciate any advice x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I think the average success rate with fet is around 10-15%...no difference between natural or medicated tx.  Some clinics may have higher success rates, some lower.

We had first fresh ivf last year...all 6 embies were grade 1, 4 cell...sadly bfn with ivf.  We then had natural fet, 2 embies thawed...both survived 100% (1 gained extra cell between thaw & transfer) and we had chemical pg.  Then had 2nd fet...only 1 embie made it through the thaw but another chemical pg.  So although none resulted in a "live" birth, our fets were more successful than the fresh ivf...although I think this is mainly down to the fact I was on extra medications (and also had acupuncture) during both fets.

The embryologist at our hospital actually told us (end of last year) that in the 18mths previous, their fet success rate had been 25% which is excellent.

There have been quite a few success stories with fet...I can't find the thread now but there was one with lots of positive stories...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## onedaysoon

Hi Kitty

I am 8 weeks pregnant following a natural FET cycle in January. My previous fresh cycle failed so I had some more tests done which revealed a blood clotting problem. Was put on clexane and then did FET which worked. Are there any other tests you would consider prior to this next cycle? 

Found out yesterday that have one healthy bean complete with heartbeat and that it looks as though the other embryo implanted but has not developed. Am a bit sad but also pleased that both embryos got to the impantation stage.  

My clinic wanted me to do a fresh cycle but I didn't want to because the drugs made me feel awful. Maybe it worked because I was much more relaxed this time around or maybe it was the clexane that did it. Will never know.  

Anyway FET can and does work. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Take care.

Onedaysoon x


----------



## maureen358

Hi Kitty

I am the proud mother of Adam and Rachel who were born on 29 December 2004 from a natural FET. 

I had IVF which resulted in BFN, then another cycle of IVF which resulted in a BFP but then m/c.  We had four frosties left (2 in 2 vials).  One frostie survived from each vial and these were transferred and the rest as they say "is history".  I felt a lot more relaxed doing the FET and I was also having acupuncture relating specifically to infertility.  I'm not sure if that helped but again it made me more relaxed.  

Obviously, I am a great advocate for natural FETs but I suppose you have to make your own mind up.  Hope all goes well for you.



Maureen


----------



## DEBS78

Hiya Kitty,

I did a fresh IVF cycle in October 2005 with assisted hatching of 3 embryos, which failed!

I then went on to a Medicated FET in Feb 2006 not assisted hatching and i now have a beautiful baby girl born on the 30th October 2006.

It does work! Yes the chances are suppose to be less than fresh but there is alot of women out there which FET has worked for them.

When i had my FET i did nothing for 12 weeks but rest, i moved about very little so that i didn't jerk the little ones around and i also didn't get stressed! i believed that it was going to work i did the eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice ( i don't know if these factors helped me, but you never know )

Good luck

I hope you get your baby you've dreamed of.

The same for everyone else out there.

Luv n Hugs Debs xxxxxx


----------



## suke

My DD is a FET... 
I had two unsuccessful FETs in Oxford and then I moved to ARGC to do a fresh ivf cycle. BFN but learnt alot about my system and so after a month's break (when I took chinese herbs and had acupuncture) did a FET on a 'flare' protocol - ie had drugs but going along with my natural cycle. I was on prednisilone and clexane and aspirin.  Also had IVIG just before transfer and after transfer and then again after positive pregnancy test.

I was amazed!   

However, I would say that if you are young, do more fresh ivf cycles and keep your frosties for later. About 50% of frosties die on unfreezing, so you need to have a few to give you a chance. It took me two ivf cycles to get my DS and during those I managed to freeze 14. But I used up 8 to get my DD. 

But it was a real advantage that my frosties were taken when I was 37 and yet I was 42 when I managed to conceive my DD. Having the frosties made it possible for me to have more than one child. And the acupuncture definitely made the whole process less stressful.


----------



## Treaco

HI

We have a darling son from a natural FET, I felt much more relaxed on that cycle and would recommend it to anyone before doing another fresh cycle.  We had 2 frosties and both survived the thaw and our hospital are seeing alot more successes from FET now.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Kitty

This is my story.

In July 2006 we had a fresh cycle with donor eggs - 2 perfect emryos put back - bfn
September 2006 - medicated FET cycle - 2 embryos put back - bfn

In January we went back for our last two frosties. I had no expectation of it working and I had already started arranging my next fresh cycle. I felt that I had to do the cycle and use up the frosties before moving on to another fresh cycle. I was not even expecting them to survive the thaw - after all the first two had both survived so with 50% survivng I did not expect the other two to survive. This time we had assisted hatching and I was also taking predisolone and baby aspirin. We were amazed to get a bfp.

There does not seem to be any rhyme nor reason why it works sometimes and not others.

Wishing you lots of luck Kitty

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## paula

Hi girls
i havent been on here for years now.............came on here when i started the rollercoaster...starting with iui.  Am now on the ivf coaster and god how up and down do we go.  

you girls have made me feel so much better about fet................i was starting to get really deflated as not heard much positive feedback for fet.  We have ten frosties which we got from our first ivf cycle..............and really hope that our fet works.  i kept on telling everyone that we have five attempts with our frosties but after reading a few posts realise that they wont all survive the freeze/thaw proces which we didnt even think about................how blind are we and how stupid do we feel now.     i do now worry that maybe we will have only another two attempts?  We have our appointment with the consultant on the 27th feb to talk about fet so am listing all the questions we have........which one will be how many are they going to defrost at one time................and am going to ask about ah too

god this is so confusing you dont know what to do or not.

sorry if ive waffled and sound a bit confusing

paula xxx


----------



## Yogi

Hiya

Just wanted to say my DD is 9 days old and she is from a medicated FET cycle.  I found the FET so much easier on my body and believe that if I'd had transfer on the ICSI cycle it would have failed as I was so sore from the EC.

Good Luck

Y x


----------



## paula

hi yogi
thanks for your reply............and your little girl looks gorgeous and what a lovely name many congratulations.  oh i really hope i end up in your position one day .............i had myfollow up appointment today after our bfn.  i start down regging on the 14th march and as long as everything goes according to plan then we will have fet on the 10th april.  getting excited now.

paula x


----------



## Yogi

Hi Paula

I know sometimes its hard to keep believing but you have to!!!  I never thought I'd be in the position I'm in now and was convinced the FET had failed but here I am with the most adorable little girl.

Wishing you heaps of luck

Love Yx


----------



## paula

awww thanks you feel a bit in limbo before you start treatment and not sure where to post!  ive been trying now for 10yrs and m/c three times but since my last m/c not been able to fall again, so you just feel like its never going to happen again. but i have to keep hoping.
paula xx


----------



## Yogi

Hope is all we have!  It must be very hard given all you have been through but you have lots of lovely frosties awaiting their placement with their mummy.

I really had given in hope myself personally but I was wrong.

I really do wish you heaps of luck.

Love Y x


----------



## paula

thats the way i look at it that i am a mummy to ten little emmbies that just have to grow in this world..............thought i was being silly


----------



## Yogi

You certainly aren't being silly.

Those 10 little embies need you to keep that hope alive and believe.  Thats the best chance you can give them to grow into babies.


----------



## emmsy

Hi

I just wanted to send you some positive vibes and wish you all the luck in the world with your tx. We had to go down the ICSI route and all our little embies were frozen as I was at risk from OHSS. Our first attempt at FET failed but as you can see from my ticker our second was a success!!!  

So keep thinking positive, it will happen!!!           

Take care 

Ems xxx


----------



## paula

thankyou yogi i am tryong my best to keep positive and ems you just made that stronger by your success story, with yours and yogis how can i not be.

you have both showed me that it can work, so now i just have to believe in me and my little ones to implant and grow!  

just sometimes feel like a dream that you dream of happening every time but one you wont have.............bit like the lottery.....if you know what i mean.

paula x


----------



## birthbaby

HIYA 

I JUST WANT TO ADD THAT IM ONE OF THOSE POSS STORYS  

MY DAUGHTER IS 8 MONTH OLD NOW AND SHE WAS A MEDICATED FET   I ONLY HAD 2 FROSTIES ASWELL 

I HAD 4 FRESH IVFS AND NOTHIN 

DID MY FET AN WALLA 

A FET IS MUCH LESS STRESSFULL ON YOUR BODY THATS FOR SURE 

I WISH U ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR YOU AND MAY YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE   


NIKKI XXXXX


----------



## paula

oh thanks nikki....................and your daughter looks a beautiful little thing many congratulations to you.
you girls are certainly bringing up my hopes.................thank you

paula xx


----------



## Jess75

Hi 

I am 2 weeks off giving birth to my son from natural fet - good luck to you xxx


----------



## Yogi

Paula stay strong and positive and keep us posted!!!

Y x


----------



## paula

I will keep you posted................keep popping in to say hi..............if thats ok
paula xx


----------



## Spangle122

Hello Ladies 

I hope you do not mind me crashing in on your chat but I felt Paula's feeling were very much like mine!

I had 1st IVF / ICIS in Oct / Nov last year we got a BFP but lost it a week later.

We have 3 snowbabies and have an appointmet on the 13th March to get moving on a FET, medicated cycle.

I am very nervous as I am so desparte for it to work, although not very good at being positive (my coping mechnisuim).

I should be starting meds around a week later so maybe we can keep in touch through the 2ww if all goes to plan, lets hope they thaw!   

Last time I was really stressed through treatment and work I had 4 wks off but was very upset throughout!

I was made redundant on the 20th of Feb so we have decided to go ahead now and hope that not having extra pressure of work will make the difference.

Birthbaby I share my birthday with your little miracle.  

Paula, I will keep an eye to see how you get on, thinking of your and dreaming we both get our  .

Love and  

Love Spangle xxxx


----------



## birthbaby

HI

SPANGLE MY BUBS MIGHT BE A LUCKY CHARM 4 U  

            

KEEP US POSTED  
XX


----------



## kittyw

Thankyou all for replying....if gives us and I'm others hope for the future! 
Keep them coming girlies x


----------



## barty1..

hi , just saw the thread and wanted yo wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment, as you will see from my profile i have had two successful FET, it can and does work!! good luck x x oonagh


----------



## **Jenna**

Hi, 
Iam in the middle of medicated fet after a failed icsi in jan/feb this year. It was lovely reading your success stories it really does give us more hope and positive thoughts.
I have 8 embryo's waiting for us and they are bringing them all out 2nd april to grow them to blast (please stay strong embies) If they survive i'll be having 2 blasts transfered 6th april. fingers crossed all goes well!
Good luck to everyone goin thru treatment!
Jenna xx


----------



## Yogi

Hope all is going well for Paula and all girls currently doing FET.

Lots of love

Y x


----------



## Erin

Was scared to post here after my BFP, as I didn't want to "jump the gun", but after our scan today, showing 1 beautiful wee bean, I thought I would fill you in.

We had two fresh ICSI cycles, both BFN, followed by a FET which was also BFN.  We had three frosties left, which I didn't have much hope for as by FET #2, they would have been frozen and thawed twice.  

Anyway, I figured our wee frosties would either be gubbed or really strong wee fighters after all that trauma.  Imagine my amazement when I tested positive 10dpt!!!

I won't relax until we've had our nuchal scan, but I'm trying to think positive and hope that this one really is a wee fighter.

Stay strong girls, E X


----------



## **Jenna**

hun, hope u have a healthy pregnancy!
Jenna xxx


----------



## Erin

Thanks Jenna,

Sending loads of      your way for test day,  

E X


----------



## MackLM

Erin, 

Such great news!  Just shows, you can never tell and there's always hope for every embie!  GOOD LUCK for the next 8 months and beyond!

Mack x


----------



## BooBooBear

Just thought I'd add my story to give you girls some hope.  We had 3 failed ICSI attempts but had 8 frosties left from the last attempt.  We really had no hope that the FET would work as we knew the odds were not good but had a FET along with immunology treatment and now our beautiful 19 week old twins are sleeping downstairs    It really does work girls and is a lot easier than going through a full IVF cycle.

Good luck to all you girls and I hope my positive story gives you all some hope.  It will be your turn soon just keep trying


----------



## saintssupporter

Thought I'd add my story too!  DP and I had three IVF and 1 FET - all BFN over a three year period.  Last June, four frosties left and followed a medicated cycle.  Only one frostie survived the thaw.  We didn't think it would work, because of all the low stats about FET.  In February our DS was born and is now 13 weeks old.  He is our frostie miracle!  As our fertility doctor was fond of telling us - it only takes one, frostie or not!  Good luck and special frostie babydust to all ladies on a FET tx!


----------



## susy

Hi Kitty,
Well we have been 7th time lucky with a FET, really can't beileve it and never thought I would post on here. I had given up really and even planned the next FET and on test day we flew to Prague as thought I would need something to look forward to as after 6 BFN's I did not expect a BFP.
So there is always a hope, we were told it often takes 3 or 4 tries so let's hope 3rd time lucky for you.
Susy


----------



## grants

I have really enjoyed the stories on FET. 

Does anyone know how good the embryo needs to be to have a higher chance of success. I have read something about +50% cells being in tact but I haven't got a clue? Is there any point putting back an FE if it hasn't got 100% cellls ?

Anyone have any success stories?

Cheers Sx


----------



## susy

Our 2nd embryo was 4 cells all intact but did not divide after defrosting and they said they do not transfer embryos that have not divided but not sure about being in tact. Our 2nd one, the one that worked was a grade 2. I would ask the embrologists, I found them veryt helpful.
Susy


----------



## grants

Thanks Suzy, glad to hear you got a BFP. Good luck with you preganacy.


----------



## Debs65

Hi, I've had two fresh and two frozen cycles, all went perfectly well only to get a bfn on 3 occasions.  The first IVF/ICSI cycle in July 05 with 2 embryos transferred -bfn.  The second IVF/ICSI cycle with assisted hatching and 2 embryos transferred - bfn.  The third medicated F.E.T. cycle with 3 embryos transferred - bfn.  Finally I had another medicated F.E.T. cycle in June 2007 with assisted hatching, 3 embryos transferred which was successful.  I am now 5wks and 3 days pg, feeling hopeful and waiting for the ultrasound scan in 2 weeks time.

I would recommend doing the fet cycle, Good Luck x
_______________________________
Me 41, DH 49, ttc 5yrs
DS - age 7 (ttc 2.5yrs - conceived naturally)
1st IVF/ICSI cycle - Jul 05 - BFN
2nd IVF/ICSI/assisted hatching - Dec 05 - BFN
3rd FET - Apr 06 - BFN
Aug/Sept 06 mc
4th FET with assisted hatching - Jun 07 - BFP!


----------



## Jasminey

Hi Kitty -

I tried for 15 years and now have beatifull twin boys who are 6.5 months old and came from frozen embryos.  Only 2 defrosted and both took...my 6th attempt!

Stay positive!

Jasmineyx


----------



## Harts

Hi

I am another success story.  I am currently 14 weeks pregnant with a singleton from a frozen blast transfer.  They transferred two.  I have been ttc for 9.5 years and have had one IVF fresh cycle, one failed FET and this FET which we took all embies to blast.

Good luck and lots of love

hartsxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiemo

hi 

I have a 3yr old daughter, FET,  went on to fet 3yrs later.  Unfortunately it failed.  In july, i did another fet, hooray,  .  I am now 6 weeks preg.  I am delighted, except that i am so desperately sick, that i feel i wished I had not done it.  I believe that it is the medication i am on.  Sick all day every day.  I really is getting to me, would like to know if any one has had the same problem.

I am still on prognova, and the pessaries.  Can anyone help me


----------



## pigbench

Hi 

This thread really helped me during my 2ww and luckily, I had a successful outcome at the end of it! We had FET in the Czech Republic (two blasts) and amazingly got a BFP last week (I am 5 weeks pregnant today). This was my fifth cycle after six years of ttc (it's my 6th wedding anniversary next week) and after two fresh and one frozen cycle using donor eggs I thought it was never going to happen. The clinic gave me a low dose steroid this time, to stop my immune system attacking the embryos and it worked, I can't believe it!

Katiemo, I am also on estrofem and the pessaries but don't feel sick. I took Progynova last cycle and it gave me serious headaches every day but no sickness. I much prefer the estrofem which is the european equivalent 2mg pills. Maybe you could try them, you can get them on the Internet.

Christie


----------



## Shopgirl

Hi
Ten years. I've just hit 11 years of trying. But to be far it's only in the last year that we've been having treatment. Our only attempt resulted in a blighted ovum. Which was a real shock at the 8 week scan. But I felt so very pregnant and only in the last month have me hormones dropped back down to usual. 

We have 8 embies on frost and like you its about looking for the positive. We have been offered blastocyst transfer as an option. So I'm looking into that more. But hope's all we have so I wish you well.

Hugs 
Annie


----------



## Jess75

Good luck everyone - my little boy was a 4cell frostie when he was put back with natural fet xx


----------



## sonianemi

hi girls- i had medicated FET in Brno ( reprofit) on 10 Oct 07 . I had hpt and HCV test today. both came positive. i am going for blood test on Monday. I am very ecited but due to having fibroids and lots of MC, my hopes are not high. plesae wish me luck. I am 38. thanks Sonia


----------



## TillyToots

Hi Ladies

I am going through a FET as I had to stop the last IVF/ICSI due to OHSS. I have 4 average embies and 3 below average. 
I just started Progynova on Thursday and am working through as we speak. Has anyone had FET and are there any success stories out there? I would love to know. Driving myself mad reading statistics that are so low. 

Thank you 
xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Tilly just thought I'd send you lots of   and   

My oldest, dearest friend had a round of ICSI three or four years ago and got a bfn. Some time later she started her FET cycle and now two years on has a boy and girl - gorgeous, funny, giggly twins. 

I had my first IVF earlier this year and got a bfp but it turned out to be a blighted ovum and I had a d&c. I entered my first and only (due to not enough frosties) FET cycle. I remember starting it thinking it was just a formality I had to go through to get to IVF no.2 but my Dr & DH wanted me to do it - they both had a 'may as well' attitude as we had embies 'on ice'. I even remeber being angry as I started, it was such a waste of money and precious time.

I am not there yet and don't like to count my chickens etc but following that FET cycle I am now 21 weeks pregnant so it can happen.

One thing I will say is the FET cycle is a much nicer cycle to go through (I was on the same drugs as you) it's much less invasive and doesn't leave you in emotional and physical tatters like (I found...) a fresh cycle.

SO best of luck - I hope you'll be telling someone your happy story very soon!
B xx


----------



## prija

Hi,
I have a gorgeous 3 year old son as a result of FET. There are plenty of success stories out there!
Lots of luck!
Prija


----------



## freshstart

My first ICSI with 1 blast was a bfn, I had natural FET a couple of months later and am now 14 weeks pg.  I found the whole experience of FET a lot less stressful.

Wishing you lots of luck  

Didsy x


----------



## birthbaby

hi 

i had 4 ivfs and nothing did my 1st fet and my dd is 16 months old a fet is alot less stressfull aswell  

all the best chick  

nikki xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Pregnant with twins after FET!


----------



## poppy888

Hi Sonia,
Just wondering how you are?
I hope you had good results    
Poppy xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi TillyToots 

Ive had two Medicated FETs now. The first attempt in May using 2 x grade 1 embryos unfortunately ended in a , but my 2nd attempt using 3 x 2pn embryos (frozen on the day of EC) resulted in a  - a twin pregnancy!  It was triplets up until a bleed at week 6.  So all 3 embryos implanted!!

The chances of success may be lower than a fresh cycle, but there are still positive results all the time. 

All the best hun.   

Skiwizard


----------



## Erin

Our clinic is actually getting better results from their FETs at the moment.   

Our BFP is from an embryo which was frozen and thawed twice as they preferred to thaw all seven embies to make sure they were transferring the best.

So our wee fella was made last October, frozen immediately, thawed and re-frozen in January, thawed again at the end of February and transferred on the 1st March.

They're strong wee things these frosties - so don't give up - stay positive!!

Take care, E X   

PS Mines was an unmedicated cycle - so a lot less stressful too!


----------



## nikkis

hi girls..I am so happy to read your encouraging stories

We have been TTC since my only child Joshua died 2 years ago when he was 16..we could never replace him but having another is the only way we can think to cope..we have tried everything and just come back from our 7th attempt, this time in Barcelona

This time was an FET with one surviving embryo..to be honest I am not feeling the least little bit positive (because of the fresh ones which havent worked), but I would be the first to say to someone else that it only takes one!

I wonder why frozen ones sometimes work after their predecessing fresh ones dont?  A mystery!

Keep those positives coming
Nikki


----------



## Jess75

I am another fet mummy!!! Good luck xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Tillytoots...

I've merged your thread with the thread re FET success stories that was already sticky on this FET board...just means it's all in one place with all the up-to-date successes 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nikkis

Im not getting all the burping i had with my fresh IVF DE cycle last time..I am putting the burping down to nerves last time as this time Im not thinking it can have worked
The only thing I am getting today is tiny twinges around my tummy button but this must be too far up to be related
testing Tues...eek!


----------



## TillyToots

Hi Ladies
I just wanted to say a huge thank you for your encouraging feedback, you cannot know how much I appreciate this. 
Wishing all of you all the best for those going through the process at the moment.    
Thank you 
xxx


----------



## mo2006

Hi Ladies,
Hope u don;t mind me joining this thread.  Also started Progynova on Thursday for a DE FET. 
Wishing all the ladies going thru FET much success and hoping that we can also join the lucky few that have had their dreams come true by FET.
mo


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I am soooo grateful for this thread. 
I'm being positive and not plunging into depthe of  despair over the failed 3rd attempt (2nd IVF)  
I'll be going in again for fourth go - the second FET in Feb.

Also - it's given me doubts about how honest the clinic have been with us - I didn't realise embies could be refrozen - our clinic certainly never told us that last time, and they discarded one healthy embryo because there were four survived thaw, and they would only put three back in... Hmm, Time to talk to the doctor  

I find it hard to imagine a frozen emby becoming a real living person, so your pictures are a lifesaver for me.
In the meantime, I'm taking a ski trip over xmas, as a consolation prize - although I'd much rather be laid up!!!

Thanks EVERYONE for just being there

xxx Kate xxx


----------



## nikkis

Dear Kttkt
Ive never heard of refreezing embryos, so maybe your clinic wasnt being dishonest, more like it is not something they do?

Well yet another failure for me..7th attempt of IVF under various forms..gutted and finding it harder to get back up again after every failure

Love and good luck to you all
Nikki


----------



## drownedgirl

My clinic said it wasn't allowed to refreeze...but I'ev seen others have done it!


----------



## TillyToots

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 

I can't say I have heard of refreezing embryo's before, but having looked at the thread it seems possible. I would definitely ask them questions around success rates etc. I am sure they must know what they are doing. Good luck. 

I have my FET tomorrow and can't contain my excitement. I am getting DH to make me a baked Alaska as I just love it and if I get pregnant which I soooo hope happens, I am going to have to stay off the uncooked egg! So bring it on!

Nikki - wishing you all the positive thoughts possible for the next round    

Kate - Sending you positive thoughts, it's so lovely to get the support you need from this thread.   

Mo2006 - I wish you all the best for your FET xxx

Skiwizard - Wow, that is great - 2 babies (So sorry about the 3rd one - that must have been tough on you). Thank you for the lovely message. 

❁BG2007❁ - Your message was really inspiring. Thank you so much xx

Good luck to all you ladies trying, on your 2WW and all of you at all your different stages.   

TT xx


----------



## mo2006

Thanks TT, sending you lots of                   .  It would be the bestest xmas pressie.

I may have ET tomorrow depending on thaw results, so feeling rather anxious today.  Hope I can sleep tonight!

mo


----------



## buster24

hi all i am thinking about having my FET in april, if my period was due on the 7th april approx when would i be likely to have the ET, i need to put in holidays at work for this and this is the first FET i have done, so really dont have a clue, i am doing a natural transfer this time.
thanks kim xx


----------



## drownedgirl

buster24 said:


> hi all i am thinking about having my FET in april, if my period was due on the 7th april approx when would i be likely to have the ET, i need to put in holidays at work for this and this is the first FET i have done, so really dont have a clue, i am doing a natural transfer this time.
> thanks kim xx


It would be at about CD14-17 depending on the age of the embryos, so 21st-24th April or so.
If it's a natural cycle, depends when you ovulate, of course. A 3 day embryo woud go back 3 days after you ovulate.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## buster24

hi they are 3 day old embies but i  am hoping maybe they will go to blast     
but not sure if they do that or not.
kim xxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say that my gorgeous (nearly) 14-month old twins were a result of FET.  So, it can and does happen!

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Michelle


----------



## anjela

#
In the past i have had fresh cycles (60% chance), embies put back 2-3 days old, and still got neg.  Sept again had fresh cycle 2 put back but still neg...so returned for frozen embies (30-40%chance depend if thaw) which were put back at 5 day old and developing this time it worked, yes it was medicated. 

I lost one at 5.5 weeks and the other one has stuck, saturday i will be at 12 weeks.  So it can work.


----------



## anna the third

hi, to the lady - sorry i forgot your sign in name - who mentioned a 60% chance and you are in the 40s age group so presumably in the 35plus it is even higher. this sounds amazing - which clinic are you at ? we need to go there!


----------



## mo2006

Ladies,
I also had FET in November after 4 failed fresh cycles( 3 with own eggs and 1 donor).  We had 6 frozen embies which were defrosted and allowed to grow to blasts and ended up with 2 x 5-day blasts.  Both were transferred and today am 13 weeks pregnant, so don;t give up it can and does work!  
mo


----------



## anna the third

Ive jsut had a thought - developments in this area are happening all the time. (the cynic in me says it's because there is so much money in it.) 

is there any mileage in doing a fresh cycle and then again freezing as much as possible so that in the future if solutions are found (eg to my unexplained) you could try again?  

obviously i'm ignoring the hideous and massive costs and nuisance etc involved but if you looked on it as a sort of insurance policy as opposed to a "proper go" then you might be able to "manage" the emotional side more easily. 


(also, inevitably the one "not proper go" is the one that would work!)


----------



## Quiet storm

I think we need more stories here to motivate the rest of us on an FET


----------



## nikkis

yes..Im going to BCN for FET in May after earning some money for a couple of months..hoping the warm weather may do the trick this time
Nikki


----------



## Quiet storm

Thanks, I was staring to get worried with all the BFN on the FET dairies


----------



## MV

Girls FET really does work, I tested this morning after our first med FET and we got a     

It's a little miracle and we still can't really believe it at all      

Just wanted to let you all know as not so many success stories with FET and wish you all the best with your treatments, sending you all lots of       and    

Good luck MV


----------



## Guest

I'm another FET success story!  I really didn't think it would work but it did!  I had a natural FET and is was much less stressful than a fresh cycle.

MV - Congrats on your BFP!

Good luck to everyone going through FET


----------



## Quiet storm

Congrats ladies-I always feel happy reading good news.


----------



## caz2222

Hi there
Conratulations on those BFPs!
Hope you don't mind me joining.....just had failed ICSI. Have 3x 7-8 cell embies frozen. Hoping to doing FET April/May. Is there anyone else doing it about that time - would love a buddy?!

Also - really fretting - our last embies didn't survive the thaw ( 4 good ones) - does anyone know if that means these ones probably wont?Any stories or advice or general thoughts very gladly received!

Many thanks all - and good luck!
Cazx


----------



## nikkis

hi Caz
Im going for my spanish frosties in May so we will be doing it around the same time
nikki


----------



## pendleberyl

hello everyone would love to join you x x we have just had a failed icsi cycle and looking to have fet around may (similar to you nikki and caz). we have been ttc for 8 years now  and have always been positive and hopeful for the future but this last disappointment has really knocked me for six .just reading through this thread has given me fresh hope and i thank you for thatxx as we have only had fresh cycles we have little knowledge of fet but after reading through i now  have a list of questions to ask the clinic.  have just moved off 2ww thread and happy to have found this one and look forward to making new friends. 
                  love pendleberyl xxxxxx


----------



## caz2222

Hi Pendle adn nikki
so great to have some pals to go through this with
i've been okay until my dh plucked up the courage to tell me that his cousin is expecting number 2. we had our number 1's at the same time - so the family bound to start asking when we are going to have another - can't face it.
I so just want to be able to move on from this one way or another. But I just feel so guilty about my dd not having a little brother or sister like ALL her friends do......so anyway - not brilliant today, but determined to get more positive.
also weird thing - icsi failed on 4th april with af arriving same day - but weird thing....had a mini bleed yerterday - whats that about? Not another af already surely?? only 2 weeks after? Now not sure when my day 21 to start meds for FET - confused!
Cazxx


----------



## Treaco

Hiya

We're a FET success story, we got our gorgeous little boy from our natural FET which was so much easier than a normal IVF cycle.  We only had 2 frosties and both thawed ok and 1 of them took and that one is now 18months old.  So FETs do work.

Wish you all lots of success.

Michelle xx


----------



## caz2222

thanks so much for coming on to tell us - its very VERY VERY good to hear the good stories!
Cazx

ps-  looks gorgeous!! That is SUCH a sweet age!!


----------



## sc00by27

hi all

We started our second cycle in ealry march, and had 2 frosties. We lost one of them on the thaw, it had hatched prior to freezing so was even more fragile than it would normally have been. We were quite disappointed as we knew the 1st cycle failed using 2 embryo's, however we counted our blessings just to be in a position where we could have another go.

The second one, just about pulled through, although we were not given much hope as it was quite damaged, but had shown signs of recovery in the hours following the thaw. The decision was made to put it back anyway " just in case "

We tried out best to keep to normality, expecially given the low chances with the remaining one. We decided today to test, curiosity got the better of us as AF had not arrived. We tested at 1pm on the day before test day ( not a good idea ), and got an instant  BFP . Again we retested with a different brand, non digital, and again, the same result, BFP

Fingers crossed everything is ok, and we have booked our scan in a few weeks.

Just dont ever give up hope, I appreciate some of you who have been through this extremely distressing and stressful process a number of times, but just when your not expecting it, little miracles CAN and do happen. we have our 6 week scan next week.

Kind regards and best wishes to you all.

Rob  xx


----------



## nikkis

wow Rob thats amazing..you must have been stunned but thrilled..nice to hear good news
Nikki


----------



## caz2222

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Rob you must be on cloud 9.....enjoy and PLEASE keep us in touch!
Cazxx


----------



## sc00by27

thank you for your kind words

Had our 6 week scan yesterday (6w5d), and immediately saw out little one's heartbeat, weird how something so small can do that, it was a very humbling time, and has proven to be another little milestone crossed. Looked a little bit like a gummy bear hugging a malteser, just smaller lol. got some good scan pics too.

Another scan in 3 weeks, they said that there will be a lot more to see next time, and the baby will be far more developed.

fingers crossed everything will be ok.

best wishes to you all

rob


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Everyone, 
Just joining this thread too, as our surrogate is 16 weeks pregnant on Tues with Twins ! I had womb cancer in 2005, froze 12 embies prior to my hyst, we had 3 tries with our lovely tummy mummy, 1st time both embies defroested and we got a BFP, but sadly miscarried at 6 weeks, 2nd time only one embie made it out of 2 sasdly we got a BFN, 3rd time we defrosted 3 for a better chance, all 3 survived defrost, all 3 went on to develop, we had the best 2 cell and a 4 cell implanted into our lovely surro and just 8 days later we got a BFP, so FET can and does work.
xx 
xx


----------



## Agathe

Hello,

I also got pregnant following a natural FET even though all my fresh IVF cycles ended up being negative !!
Personally I will always go for a FET, it is much less stressful, you don't take all these drugs,your body is more receptive...
I now have a 12 months old baby boy and had another natural FET last Friday so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

I wish you all the best and even though FET success rates are slightly lower you never know, that might work for you...
I had many friends for whom it worked as well...

Good luck,

Agathe.


----------



## nikkinoodles

Hi everyone

Have been reading all your posts regarding FET and so many great success stories.

I had FET on 8/4/08 so on 2ww. We had 3 frosties, one didn,t survive the thaw, but two did! However, they both lost cells during the thaw, but the embryologist never said that it was a good or a bad thing. I totally agree with feeling much more relaxed this time, and have decided to go back to work this time and keep things as normal as possible.

  here,s hoping for a miracle in 2008. 

wishing everyone success, nikki xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh sending you lots of babydust Nikki.......
xx


----------



## nikkis

im going for another medicated DE FET to Spain next month..have 4 frosties, all reasonable quality and hoping Spring will be a good time for all of us..Zita certainly thinks so
Nikki x
(another one)


----------



## Jayel

Hi all,

can I just ask a quick question, this being our 1st FET I don't really know all that much about them I'm ashamed to say!  

I'm on Eostrogen patches and the dreaded cyclogest suppositories - can you actually still get AF during 2WW, even with all the drugs? Sorry for being so clueless. Our test date is 28th and I'm rapidly going bonkers waiting for my period to arrive, but I'm not sure that it can anyway? Thanks XX


----------



## nikkis

from what I remember you shouldnt get bleeding whilst on oestrogen, however the first time I did an FET I did get bleeding (I dont think its uncommom) and my FET was cancelled that month.  However I know of girls who have had bleeding whilst on patches on gone on to have a transfer

By the way..Im going for my frosties in May all being well..anyone else?
Nikki


----------



## caz2222

Hi Nikki
Me too I think
Was meant to have decapeptyl jab last wednesday but AF randomly arrived same day?!?!
Off on hols next week, so leaving it until day 21ish of this cycle - which means I'll have deca jab in a couple of weeks and start oestrogen couple of weeks after. So I guess maybe I'm more May -June?
Anyway- good luck!
Cazx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya could anybody advise me:

1) if ivf fails how long till review appointment

2) if having FET how many do they normally defrost? do they allow for some to perish?

thanks alot. im waiting to do test tuesday after first ivf. but dont feel any different so im thinking its a bfn. so i have 8 frosties and they said they would maybe just monitor my normal cycle and do the ET next time so i was wondering how long they would last


----------



## nikkis

Caz
roll on May!!

Avon Queen..I think they normally freeze them in batches of two
I will have my first batch of 2 thawed, but if either perish then they will thaw the second and final batch..Im not sure what will happen if the second batch both survive as my clinic doesnt like to transfer 3, especially since Ive already had a classical cesaerian but Im trying not to think too far ahead

Lets just hope for all of us that they all survive!
Nikki


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks nikkis

do you know how long till review appointment if it doesnt work? roughly?

i didnt realise that if they defrost 2 and they perish that they still had time to defrost 2 others so thats good


----------



## nikkis

Hi lovely I think they defrost very quickly (well ,they are tiny)

When I bled through the drugs I just stopped the patches, started my period "properly" and then started straight again on the patches..I believe its fine to do treatments back - to -back...you should ask your clinic...

ps do you live in Avon?

I started on the patches yesterday so should be having my tx mid-may...yikes
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

haha no im an avon lady and also work 4 days a week in finance. I got a BFN today from my first IVF   from a grade 1, 8 cell embryo   So i am definately on for a FET next as ive got 8 embryos in freeze. Review is 2nd June, FET July. Great to learn today that it is £600 -800 so much cheaper than the full IVF so i can have more tries so thats good.

are you having the drug FET then the £800+ one? with you taking the patches? at least its not injections


----------



## nikkis

oh Im sorry you got a negative...such a blow for you
Roll on your FET!
I do oestrogen patches and then later progesterone IM injections with my FETs..Im an old hand at it now Im afraid!
Have my scan 7 May then will prob go for tx that weekend Im guessing
Nikki


----------



## buster24

hi all i am going for my first FET prob next week get first blood tomorrow, i am nervous as have has 6 ivfs all with every drug i could get my hands on and this one is a natural cycle so bit nervous i have 8 frosties that were donated from my wonderful wee sister and are all great quality, they are thawing 4 and trying to go to blast which i have never had either, and if they are not coming on another 4 will then be thawed, this si my last go as now run out of steam energy and money and you need to know when to draw the line, but fingers crossed that these we angels survive make it to blast ans love thier new accomadation.
good luck to all
love kim xx


----------



## nikkis

Kim
hope this is your lucky number 7
xx


----------



## Avon Queen

buster 24 - you may find FET is not as hard as IVF ive heard its less stressful which can only be good cant it?   do let me know how you get on, its all new to me too


----------



## buster24

well had bloods nurse called not long ago, no surge yet back up on monday for more bloods, please let it surge on monday 
love kim xx
in a rush on night shift


----------



## Avon Queen

good luck monday


----------



## buster24

just to let yous know i had ET on sat 10th, 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies on board, only drugs is clexan 40inu daily asprin, folic acid, and had pregnyl the week before et and then half dose on the 13. Been having kind off ovarian pain/ache not sure what to call it i am not in agony at all just a this feeling there all the time. this needs to work, pleae let number 7 be lucky for me, oh and my womb lining was 12.7 4 days before et and very very thick the day of et, with no drugs, last fresh cycle needed to double my drugs to get it over 9. so was well happy with that.
will let yous know.
    
kim xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

ooh buster 2 good quality embies on board. they told me they get more pregnancies out of 8 cell embies 

fingers and toes crossed


----------



## nikkis

that sounds like wonderful embryos and what a whopping lining!

Mine was only 5.2 but I then upped the patches and hopefully was better by the time of tx on Tuesday 
I had terrible pains and sweating in the night and a temperature tho which Im panic struck about
has anyone else had this so soon after tx?  I dont think it could be an infection as it was too soon and had worn off within 24hrs with no antibiotics
Nikki


----------



## shazzer

Nikki

Its been a while since I have logged on but I wanted to wish luck with this TX , I so hope you get the child you so deserve to fill the void and emptyness there is no reason at all this won't work. I will be thinking of you over the next few weeks.
Seriously been considering myself lately this adoption game is so slow and just as difficult and is equally heartbreaking its just failure in another name.

Love

Sharon


----------



## Littlefish

Good Luck Nikki with finding a little  cherub  to adopt. It will be so worthwhile when it happens.  
Hang on in there.

Luv Littlefish


----------



## Avon Queen

shazzer

read your profile and got all emotional   Dont give up, you will get there


----------



## buster24

hi all i just got a   from my 1st ever fet, it was a natural one, and i personally feel that made all the difference, i have had 7 tx in total and all used drugs before now, with this one no drugs and my womb lining was great best its ever been by  a  mile, felt well all through as not pumped full of hormones, and after 15 years and 30k 7 tx it has worked, i cant belive it, so for me i think my body just hated all those drugs am sure of it, and it prefered natures way have to say i moved my embryos to a new clininc that are having really fantastic results at the moment and apparently are heading to be one of the best in the country, they have only been opened a year and are doing so well.
its hard still knicker checking like mad, first scan `12th june, please let it go fast.
love K XXXXXX


----------



## Marie 8

Buster,
  on your BFP. Well doneand well deserved after all that time. This is an inspiration for others including myself. Wish you 9 + happy months. Do you mind me asking where did you have your treatment? Are they keen on Frozen cycle? In another words, would they freeze fresh embryos and put them back as a frozen cycle instead?

Mariexx


----------



## buster24

marie not sure about that, but you could ask them. Its a new clinic in glasgow been open about 2 years now,called GRMC one of the directors is prof flemming he is the man who made all the protocols for ivf that are used all over uk, he is a biochemist, and right into the levels and timing all being righ. I just felt so much more healthy during the natural cycle, and looked back at photos of me in istanbul getting tx a few years ago and i look hellish    , so for  me i just think maybe my body doesnt like all those drugs. 
all the best
love KXXX


----------



## spinny1

Buster so happy for you well deserved. You are an inspiration to us all.

spinney

xxx


----------



## anna the third

great news!!!  really brilliant, so pleased for you. 
what a bank hol weekend in store for you!
xxx


----------



## nikkis

Shazzer
lovely to hear from you but sorry the adoption is turning out to be a nightmare

Buster wonderful news you clever girl

Waiting til Tuesday so Im nearly there..am turning a bit mad..have lost my bag containing my drugs in LHR, have cooked the tray on the gas ring and have spent a fortune in TK Maxx on rubbish
Desperate for a cup of coffee
Nikki


----------



## kara76

nikkis ive found you

hope your well hunni


----------



## Avon Queen

nikkis - good luck for 2moro


----------



## nikkis

avon queen
thats really kind of you..thanks
will let you know
x


----------



## nikkis

cant believe we got another negative
bettr luck to everyone else
Nikki


----------



## Avon Queen

nikkis

ah hunny im so sorry


----------



## nikkis

Avon queen
well, we are back on the patches and going back for remaining frosties mid May I guess..any news on your next tx yet?
Nikki


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya 

yeah FET ET mid June!! were off again!, had a scan today and going back in friday for another scan and bloods. having natural cycle FET maybe having a late night injection if i dont ovulate in time and having pessaries after too.

i guess you meant mid june   so we might even be cycle buddies?   glad things are moving again after our bfns


----------



## caz2222

hi all. Am on day 8 post transfer (transfer on wednesday - assuming thursday counts as day 1?)
Anyway need advice- have got -sorry TMI - white discharge thats slightly sticky. Sorry for the graphics. But have managed to convince myself its a bad sign of AF coming. Help - any advice??Anyone else this?
no boobs pain/ veins/ swelling
mild backache
spotty forehead
slightly achey ovaries every now and then.
Not tired
Not sick
Not looking good??
sorry to sounds negative -its just got the better of me for a moment!
thanks all
Cazx


----------



## Avon Queen

caz2222

ooh its hard hun the 2ww  

i didnt have discharge but that may be connected to pessaries i guess u r taking?

didnt get backache but ive heard other FF saying thats a good sign

my boobs havent swollen that much and dont hurt that much really so i wouldent worry there, my tummy is a little bit swollen though

spotty forehead a really good sign, ive got 3 big zits and ulcers!

im not tired or sick either 

achy ovaries maybe a good sign not sure. the key symptom i had and still have its slight "af like" pains/twinges

i got bfp last week, its early days though. i hope ive helped


----------



## caz2222

hi all
quick question.....do the estrogen tablets that you are given to take post et - stop you bleeding. I usually bleed say 10 or 11 post et -haven't done as yet  - but wondering if that just the tablets?
Sorry to be so brief - back later

Cazxx


----------



## Avon Queen

if you mean the pessaries then they stopped me bleeding on my first ivf didnt get my af until 48 hrs after stopping pessaries


----------



## caz2222

Yeah its all a bit weird
got brown/ red discharge sunday -just like pre AF. Cramps yesterday. But strangey no arrival of AF (which usually comes day after discharge stuff). But at day 11 post et surely thats not implantaion bleeding (and I didn't have any on my +ve last time)

Did HPT yesterday -ve OF COURSE! That was day 12 et. Nurse told me to stop taking meds as its over, but embryologist said carry on as day 12 is too early to test with urine!

So guessing meds stopping AF coming in full. And have to test again tomorrow if no AF. Just know its -ve and really want to stop these horrid meds now.


----------



## Avon Queen

caz222 - so sorry


----------



## Snowy White

It does work.
I have just had 2 beautiful babies, boy and girl.
DON'T GIVE UP.
Zena


----------



## neptune

I only had 1 frozen embryo and am now 34 weeks pregnant, so don't give up! Also don't stop meds too soon, a bit of blood doesn't necessarily mean it's all over. Good luck everyone. x


----------



## ShahShah

I am new to this site, but wow am amazed at all the success stories, have had 2 failed ICSI cycles and 1 failed FET with drugs. Am going to have another FET before have to re-start process, although the Drs tell me there is nothing wrong with me! I have been advised to have FET with drugs by my hospital but am glad there are lots of successes out there as was begining to lose hope in this


----------



## Avon Queen

shahshah -i understand, it felt like i was standing my watching everyone else get pregnant on here congratulating them, and it never happened to me, felt so unfair, felt sorry for myself, but it did happen?! still cant believe it really? i'd not had a pregnancy for 3 years and was beginning to think my body had shut down


----------



## kazzy44

Hi everyone,

I hadn't been on this site for ages but we are going through the fertility treatment again so I thought I would get back in touch and hopefully be of some support to you. My husband and I had tried to have a baby for 4 years with no joy. I then went on to clomid and got pregnant after 4 months. Sadly we miscarried at 10 weeks which to this day I have never got over. We then tried IVF and produced 10 eggs, 8 of which fertilised. We couldn't believe our luck had finally changed when we were blessed with a baby girl who is now 9 months old.

We have some frozen embryos and on Thursday had a transfer so we are now on the 2WW. We have done it this soon as I am almost 38. The reason why I am telling you all this is to give you hope. My husband and I tried everything for four desperate years and got to the point where we looked in to adoption. I pray that all of you have success and wish you well through your IVF cycles. Its so hard to remain positive when we have all had so much pain. Sending you all lots of    . 

Kazzy xx


----------



## sam 2

Hello maybe someone can help with my desicion, is it worth freezing any eggs or doing a new cycle of icsi, i really cant decide what i want to do this time round?


----------



## cherriepie

Hi All

I have just started meds for FET but as this is the first time I have had FET I really don't know what comes after the downregging. Any help or info would be appreciated.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for all the ladies who have had their ET or are going through the process!

SAM - with regard t freezing embryos I can only tell you how I came to the decision to freeze. I know that NHS funded treatent varies frm place to place and here in Dundee we are fortunate enough to have 3 "free" IVF cycles. NHS Tayside's policy is that any embryos from and IVF cycle can be frozen and can be used and will be considered as "one cycle". (Hope that makes sense...lol). We just thought that we should freeze our embies as it would give us more chance of conceiving if the IVF didn't work.

I also seen this article on the News board that you might be interested in.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article4294441.ece

Good luck to all and lots of babydust!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

good luck cherriepie


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Avon 

Thank you very much!  I had IVF with BFP back in April but miscarried so am now going through the process of FET.  Hope I get lucky this time!!!   

Am excited but nervous too - mainly as I don't know what to expect and we havn't had a review appointment since the miss so havn't had the opportunity to ask any questions.  Have baseline scan on 20th August so will def be grilling the Nurse.....lol.....guessing she will be fed up of questions by the time we leave!!!

BIG BIG BIG Congrats to you though.    

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks cherrypie  

i found FET much easier as i had no drugs at all and my ovaries werent sore at time of ET like they were last time. how many frosties have you got? are you having natural FET?you are welcome to ask me any quesh i can see if i can help


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Avon

Thank you!  I am having drug assisted FET so not sure if that makes the process a little different.  I know this whole thing is a waiting game but I guess what I really want to know is how long it takes from when you start DR.  I think I am just feeling a little frustrated today!

We have 3 frosties so am really hoping that they will thaw ok and that we get a sticky one!       

Where did you have your treatment?  We are lucky enough to have 3 cycles of NHS funded IVF but the waiting list is soooooo long if the FET doesn't take that we are thinking of perhaps going private for one cycle.

xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

howdie cherry pie  

mmm well i didnt have mediated FET so im not sure on that one. will get my FET leaflet out, hang on.....


----------



## Avon Queen

these are quotes off my leaflet.....................

day 1 - on the day that you are due to start your tx contact the unit to let us know this will generally be the first day of your period, you may be asked to visit the unit for a blood test and scan on day 2

day 2 - if you need suprecur you will need to take this for 2 weeks to supress your natural hormones. you will then be asked to return to the clinic for a blood test and scan to check you are supressed before you can start taking oestrogen

(SO THATS 2 WEEKS THERE THEN  )

if we have confirmed you are suppressed or usually take HRT you can commence oestrogen according to the following guide and return to the unit as indicated. if you are taking suprecur you must continue with this

you will need to come to the unit for the scans and blood tests 

day 14 - at this stage the womb lining may be thick enough for embryo transfer and we will instruct you to take progesterone pessaries to prepare the lining for implantation

if u are ready - start pessaries & stop buserlin

if u arent  ready - continue meds until scan and bloods ready

Embryo transfer will be carried out approx 3 or 4 days after starting the pessaries

SO ITS ABOUT 3 WEEKS THEN....ET NORMALLY 3 DAYS AFTER OVULATION I THINK


----------



## Avon Queen

Had my tx jessops sheffield assisted conception unit. i got 1 free IVF and 1 free FET. i had 2 embies defrosted and both survived ok so i hope same happens for you hunny, it only takes one


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Avon 

Thanks for the info from the leaflet!  I will have been on spray for 3 and half weeks by time I get baseline scan but am guessing that means that transfer should be around 10 September if all goes well (and I worked it out properly....lol).  Know that it may not work out that way but thank you for the info - will stop me driving myself nuts trying to figure it out.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

clear as mud then    

if you start taking drugs first day of period then its gotta be all done and dusted after 4 weeks hasnt it?  

its torture i know - its like "well it could be then, or depends on this" its like ahhhh theres no concrete answers  

i personally hate having to wait and hope but theres no other option is there  

takes the patience of a saint this tx malarky.


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Avon

You made me laugh.  I thought it would be 4 weeks but I will be 3 and half weeks in by time I have baseline scan and won't even have started or picked up the prescription drugs yet.  It's a blooming mystery....that's what it is!!!  Maybe scoobydoo and scrappy can solve it....lmao.  (I'm not mad honest - it's on the tv).

I'm like you - hate the waiting but it's part and parcel - my Mum keeps saying "patience is a virtue" and I keep telling her "well I ain't very virtuous"....lol.  It does help to have a rough idea though so thanks again for the info.  Will just have to wait for appointment and the opportunity to ask them when to expect things.

Hope you are good today and having a nice weekend!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie

Sorry to post so often but am hoping someone may be able to answer a silly question.  Not sure if anyone will know or not but I have just got myself all worried!

Was just reading some info I was given from the clinic and it says in it that the FET tx would start with me taking syranel spray - I know that these meds sometimes have different names but I was given Suprecur and am worried they have given me the wrong thing?

Ta!

Cherriepie

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

hi again  

it must be 3 weeks from baseline scan then i guess. your baseline scan is the start of them checking your womb and if you are non medicated its about 3 weeks from that. yours must go on longer cause of the meds before it.   the swines  

yeah i know i aint patient. i want everything yesterday! and im used to getting my head down working hard and the harder/faster i work the quicker results come. but tx is a whole seperate ball game isnt it   the most time consuming upsetting and frustrating thing in the world ever  

just focus on your next appointment, every day is a step closer  

regards the drugs given,  i cant answer that one hunny try google.com and search under what youve got, its may be called more than one thing? im sure they know what they are doing   you will have an enquiry number to call somewhere wont you i would call that monday afternoon if google doesnt sort it xxxx


----------



## cherriepie

Thanks for the message Avon! (again....lol)

Think I just got myself in a bit of a tizzy.  Had a look on google and they seem to do same thing although from what I seen some people had problems with the syranel not stopping ovulation so am guessing that the clinic have changed meds but not info!

Just wish they had given me a review appointment after the IVF so I could have asked questions and been able to make a choice about medicated/non-medicated FET.  My period is pretty regular (every 28-29 days) so think I probably could have done non-medicated but was just sent the stuff in the post (eventually) and left to get on with it - maybe that's where all the neuroticy (is that a word  Lol) is coming from.   

Just going to put it out of my head now (or try anyway) until my appointment.  10 days and counting.......lmao.

Thanks for all you help   

xxxxxxx


----------



## MV

girls, just reading your posts and wanted to let you know Cherriepie about the medicines. I am on my TWW of a med FET and although it says Synarel, it did on my schedule too, it was Supraceur that I was given too so don't panic it's the right one.  How are you finding it?

Congratulations Avon queen on your  , how wonderful  

All the best, MV


----------



## cherriepie

Hey MV

Thank you - put my mind at rest now!!!

I am finding it ok this time - side effects don't seem to be bothering me as much as first time round thankfully.  Just finding it a bit hard not knowing what to expect.  Think I knew just about everything going through first IVF cycle - DH says I am a control freak, I think he may be right but don't tell him I said that.....lol.

How are ou finding the 2WW?  How far through it are you?  Where did you have your tx?  Will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Sending lots of  ,     and   your way.

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MV

Hi Cherriepie, thankyou for your message, don't worry about the control freak bit I think we're all a bit like that when it comes to this malarkey 

I'm an Irish lass so we are having our treatment over here. We went in for the transfer on Wed 6th so I am now 4days post et, I don't think you count the transfer day as day 1?   I go from being really excited and thankful that everything has worked to being really distraught that it hasn't - typical TWW feelings I think - sorry that's not very helpful or positive for you at the moment,   it's ok really if you can just stop analysing!  


I read Avon queen's TWW FET diary today and as my mother would say it was like a ''wee tonic''. I laughed out loud, it really made me feel better.  

I'm delighted for you avon Queen that all your torments and hormones were for the right reason in the end      . The adoption story cracked me up - life can be so complicated at times and I just knew exactly how you felt when it came to all the 'restrictions' and whatnot  

I'm off to see if anyone else on here is feeling as symptom-less as me at this stage  

Thanks for all your good wishes and the same back for you too, take care, MV


----------



## cherriepie

Hey MV

I know the 2WW is torture.  We ended up testing two days early which was very very naughty of us and we did get into a little trouble from consultant and made to do another test on the appropriate day.  The not knowing just got to us because we were new to the waiting game.....lol.  I really hope that it goes by quickly for you - think you may be doing your test when I have my baseline scan - 20th August - so will pop back on to wish you luck before hand.

Think I will have to try and find Avon's 2WW FET diary in preparation for my own......get the feeling that I will need a little giggle.

Keeping fingers crossed for you..... 

Cherriepie.

xxxxx


----------



## MV

Hi Cherriepie, yep you're right torture is about the only word   Test date is 20th so hopefully it'll be a lucky day for us both  

Happy sniffing in the meantime   

MV xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

MV - ah thanks hunny! its so nice to know my 2ww diary has helped. im very open me! it like my therapy!! Yeah that "adoption day" was when i really lost it mentally, was in a complete state   I think its a bit early for symptoms yet hun   i know i didnt really feel much. i wanted to be sick daily for some definate sign! but didnt happen. just slight shooting sensation around implantation time (cant remember when that was but can ask my mate on here sukiton if you want) and slight af pains about 3-4 days before test date.
I was ok until about 3 days before test day and i really started to lose it then its the last few days it just gets so intense   i hope you get lucky this time hun    


cherrypie - i aint stalking you


----------



## MV

Thanks Avon Queen, yep you are right it is just such a rollercoaster but hoping and praying it turns out well on the 20th.   

You're diary is really fab and it's great that you are so open, it makes such a huge difference being able to relate to other people's experiences and I really hope all continues to go well for you  

You're right about the signs and sypmtoms - way too early but you're just so desperate aren't you. Anyway I'll content myself now, for the rest of the day anyway    

Take care and thanks again, Mv


----------



## cherriepie

Lol Avon - was starting to think you would think I was stalking you.....lol.  Think I will wait and read your diary when doing the 2WW.  Can you send me a link to where it is please

Ta!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

Its on the FET diaries board

been followin and its a great help

daisy xx


----------



## cherriepie

Thanks again Daisy....lol   

Didn't even know about that board - still quite new so not explored fully.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.msg2219643#msg2219643

try this cherry pie think ive done it right!!


----------



## Avon Queen

thank you all, you are so kind   i sometimes wish i was harder, but i have to let it all out and cry etc!


----------



## cherriepie

Hey Avon

Thanks for link - have the feeling that it will help me no end so just want to say thank you in advance for writing it.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

no worries, hope it helps, as i did go slightly bonkers


----------



## moomin

Hiya,

Just wanted to report a successful natural FET baby - my new daughter Sara, born 5th Sept 2008! Our FET was done last December at MFS in Manchester. She is well cute!

Moomin


----------



## Avon Queen

congrats moomin


----------



## catmadblonde

Hi there,

i am doing a natural FET, just had my day ten scan yesterday, started peeing on my sticks today, waiting for my surge date.xx


----------



## Avon Queen

good look catmadblonde


----------



## neptune

My gorgeous FET baby Eliza was born 26th August, never thought it could happen to me!


----------



## moomin

Congrats! they are little miracles arent they.

Moomin x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hi everyone 

I have started my Med FET, started on the patches yesterday.  I keep thinking that its not going to work as not as good as fresh cycle and embies not going to thaw etc etc!!!    But i know that silly and that many of you have succesful storys.   

Becks


----------



## Avon Queen

i think for me it was better than a fresh cycle as my ovaries wernt so sore and it felt more natural and less intrusive (no EC)

my embies defrosted to the same quality they were before defrost so it was like they were never frozen!! and they grew a cell each inbetween defrost and ET! was very proud!! so it made absolutley no difference at all that they wernt "fresh" other than i didnt have to have EC and it felt more natural

good luck!!


----------



## Klingon Princess

Youve all given me alot of hope.  I'm aproaching my first FET after a succesful ICSI that ended in a very early misarriage and i must admit I'm scared.

ET was  very painful last time, I'm hoping it was just bcause I was sore after EC and that it wont be as bad this time.  Ive been worrying alot as well about miscarrying again, if I do get a bfp I won't be able to trust it.


----------



## Avon Queen

ah i know hun, i had miscarriage at 6 weeks before and i understand the worrying. then when id got past that, i worried about the other stages!! now currently worried about getting to the end as if they come now they wont survive. its all worth it though in the end isnt it

My ET hurt like hell after my first IVF. they used a scanner and pressed down on my ovaries to see where they were going and they were really sore. at same time speculum in there but the ovaries were so sore that didnt even register!! mind you the ET is over fairly fast though so your not in pain for long. the 2nd ET was much much better no pain on ovaries just the usual smear test discomfort but again was soon over and they were in.

the "good thing" though is like me you miscarried quite early on, so you will very gradually build in confidence the further you go. and that is a gorgeous thing (i know!) but you NEVER 100% rest easy like a "Normal pregnant woman" and im at peace with that. just keeping my head down and wishing time away as usual.

i think personally if you are that sore at ET then how on earth is your body supposed to accept the embryo? its hardly ready its still healing

Good luck


----------



## neptune

Congrats Moomin! x


----------



## ineen

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since I've been on this site but as I've just had 2 embie's put back in this morning and I thot I'd share some of my experience. I've had both IVF and ICSI done in the past, had to have a freeze all on both occassions due to hyperstimulation. IVF failed miserably as I only had 1 embie and it didn't survive the thawing process , 2nd attempt was ICSI and I got 11 embie's from that.

4 years ago I had my 1st fet done with 5 embie's thawed and 2 implanted back and I was the luckiest person alive cos I got a BFP and I have a wonderful son who's 3 and a half years old now.

Decided to give it another go and had 6 embie's thawed 3 survived and 2 put back in this morning now   hard in the hope that I'm lucky again.

would like to wish all of you the best of luck and I'll say an extra prayer for everyone of you's

I've no experience of a natural cycle but the medicated 1 worked for me.

Good luck


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say that i've got gorgeous FET twins so it definitely can work. In all honesty i feel that my cycle worked because it was FET and i didn't have all the stress of injections and loads of drugs in my system. It was a medicated FET so i did have to pop some hrt pills and use some pessaries but it was so much easier than my ICSI and i'm sure thats what helped me get my BFP. Plus the way i look at it is that if your embies survive being frozen and then thawed then they must be strong little embies.
Good luck to all you ladies going through FET now, i've got my fingers crossed for you all.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Klingon Princess

Was just wondering if any of you had success stories with only one frozen embie put back.  I was really shocked to learn that only one of my three embies survived being frozen.  they were grade one blasts and I really thought the survival rate would be higher.

I'm trying to be positive but I keep thinking that with only one I don't stand a chance.


----------



## Spangle122

Hello Kehlan

I had the same 3 blasts and only one survived which I was disappointed with. My clinic did say blasts are harder to freeze than 2/3 day embryos so more likely to loss more when having the thaw.
I too feel my chances are even slimmer than before but I just have to wait and see OTD 29th Oct doing my best to wait till then too as I have been through the pain of early testing before.

I have NO symptoms, boobs normal, no sickness NOTHING feeling really negitive had achey boobs at the sides a couple of times mainly when taking bra off but get this when AF is on her way anyway.

Anyway good luck, when do you test?

LOL Spangle


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spangle - I wouldn't look at the symptoms, are you medicated fet?  i was and i found out all the b1oody signs i had were the drugs.  Next time i will learn from this and am not looking into anything.  No symptoms is good.  most of my CB's who have had BFPs have had no symptoms.  

By the way this cycle was BFN!!!!


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Mini Mouse 

   again hun, life is so unfair!

I know I am really trying to not analyse things this is my 4th 2ww and I do feel more numb this time partly as I have been convinced from the start that the cycle will not work.

Yes it is medicated although I have a period every month they do vary between about 26 and 32 days.

Just checking everytime I go to the loo for spotting as in all previous cycles have started various level of spotting from day 7 so convinced I will go to the loo anytime now and be spotting! I am sure this is from having 100mg of gestone from the start... 

So hard isn't it, nothing seems easy or to run smoothly or have a happy ending, 3 more sleeps then life can go back to normal!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spangle - which clinic are you with.  I'm so confused with researching for them!!


----------



## Spangle122

Hi I am at ISIS in Colchester. Where are you having tx?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

had it at hammersmith

going to change now. maybe uch or crm


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

well my pee sticks were still saying that 'N' word, had my bloods done and b1oody clinic rang this lunchtime. I made DH make the call!! I had fingers in my ears saying       anyway they conversation was going in the way of........

"oh right, yeah, blood test next week, yeah need more meds........"  in the end its another b1oody low positive.  beta level 29.  last time it was 13 then rose to 18. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!  why does this keep happening??  Not sure what to think!   

The nurse was so nice to me.  she said it could go to a pregancy or they are worried about ectopic.  This happened last time, you might as well read my diary from then!!! Its d'ja vu!!! 

so back on the bullets and patches!     My pee stick i did at lunchtime now has a faint line!!!!!!!!  My first ever line!!!!     

still seeing it as a negative tho as can't get my hopes up.  if this is a chem pg then i am defo getting DHs boys checked for DNA fragmantation before we get any tx done.


----------



## Spangle122

Minimouse     this is all so frustrating isn't it   
Sounds there is still a little hope through I am   for you xxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Has anyone had a single frozen embryo at blast stage put back and still got a positive?

Please, someone tell me I have a chance, I feel so scared.


----------



## neptune

I had a single seven cell FET transfer and now have a beautiful daughter! Like you I never thought it would work. Good luck!


----------



## Marielou

Am now 4 weeks pregnant after having 4 year old frosties put back!  1 compacting 8 cell, 1 4 cell.  We find out how many  in 16 days time!

Marie xxx


----------



## kitty!

We had 3 fresh IVF go's and had success with our beautiful twins on our 5th FET ... never give up girls as we certainly never thought we would have a family of four with our little girl and little boy !!!!

Never believed that FET would work but after a year off tx and after moving house our family is now complete  

All the very best to all Em xx


----------



## ShahShah

OMG!!!

I was going to give up on the FET - have only had 1 cycle and still 2 frozen embies.  I was just going to go ahead and have another cycle of ICSI as did not believe FET worked but after reading some of these am going to have it done    At least it will be cheaper than a full cycle and if works will not have to do again 

Thanks everyone, the positive stories really help 
xx
ShahShah


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yes they do work!! I was the same, didn't have any faith at all. We did have a chem pg but the fresh one  was a chem pg too, so now i know that i can get pg and maybe something wrong with the  embryo and not the tx (if that makes sense!!)  Even tho i didn't get a BFP i know now FET do work!!


----------



## cherriepie

Hey all

Just thought I would put my tuppence worth in....lol.

We had medicated FET at beginning in September and we just had our "12 week scan" yesterday.  Baby Roo is currently 11 weeks and 3 days so FET definitly works!!!

Sending you all lots and lots of  ,   and  

Cherriepie

xxxx


----------



## Lucca06

We have had two FET successes both with single embryo transfers.  One son who is now 17 months and we are currently 16 weeks pregnant.

Ours is slightly different in that this is host surrogacy but the process is exactly the same and we had two BFNs before our son (1 fresh and 1 FET), both with two embryos transferred!

With our son he was only 6 cells when frozen and lost 2 when defrosted, so never in a million years did I expect it to work.  Baby 2 was a 3 day 8 cell embryo but had been frozen and defrosted twice.

Hope another positive story helps. FETs really do work, even if you only have one!

B x


----------



## ShahShah

I am defo going with the FET now, my last one was a chem one and will do the same again, I was actually expecting it to work as my embies were v.good so I was told , Obviously I dont know if the 2 left will survive the thawing process but i was just wondering if any of you think that the success also depends on your clinic.  I am with the Bridge Centre in London at moment but planning on moving? .

Sometimes I just dont have any faith in any Drs that I have seen   But am going with all your positive pregnancies   

ShahShah xx


----------



## Avon Queen

shahshah

you have 2 reasons to be positive                      

good luck


----------



## MaggieSL

Hi everyone!

I am new on this board, but just wanted to also say that the frozen cycles do work despite the low percentage success rate and please please don't give up hope. I just wanted to share my story.

After 4 years of being in and out of hospital with tubal probs, we were finally told the only chance of having a baby was through IVF. The NHS very sensitively (NOT!)  sent in a student doctor who happened to have a huge pregnant bump to announce this news to us. I know it wasn't her fault but seriously some people don't think at all how it could affect others. I had pretty much accepted that IVF was only going to be the only route for us before they confirmed it, but when they sent her in to tell me, i just turned hysterical and could hardly breath for crying. I was a lovely shade of purple for a few hours!! 

We were then put on the NHS IVF waiting list and was told it would be over a 3 year wait, so after chatting about our finances we decided to pretty much go straight into private treatment and registered with MFS in Manchester who have been great with us.

To cut a long story short, our first fresh IVF cycle failed but we then thankfully had 5 frosties left. After 4 months of trying to recover my body (and emotional mind - which I'm sure many of you understand!  ) we then went for a natural FET. I wanted to try and do everything as natural as poss and hated the pressies during the fresh cycle but at the same time was worried what would happen without their support - the first cycle had failed with all the supporting meds etc so I guess I had nothing else to lose and hoped by approaching it in a different way would give us a miracle we longed for so much.  

On the morning of the ET we were told only 1 out of 5 embryos had made it through the thawing process and another one was borderline. By the time of our transfer appt at the clinic, the second one had started fighting back/developing and we were told we could have the two transferred which was what we did. Approximately two weeks later I did a HPT and was stunned - it was positive - an absolute miracle considering they had told us we only had a 20% success rate. 

We have just had our 7 week scan and it only showed one heart beat, whilst we are sad for the little embie we lost we are so so so grateful for the chance we have been given with this one and are keeping everything crossed that things carry on going well. I didn't bleed at all and the clinic just explained that it more than likely reabsorbed into my system. They think that was probably the borderline weaker one that didn't make it. 

The next milestone is 12 weeks which will be just before Christmas. No one - family and friends wise knows what we have been through in the last 5 years or so, so we have planned to tell just our parents the whole story after we hopefully reach 12 weeks. It just seemed like less pressure on us if they didn't know if you know what I mean?! We wanted to have a happy ending to the story when we finally told them everything.

Anyway, I really just wanted to stress not to give up hope on FET as they really can work. I personally had lots of acupuncture and followed the advice in Zita West's fertility and conception book. I found it really good as a guide as no one really tells you exactly what to do and not do food wise etc during cycles. I ate lots of green leafy veg, brazil nuts and drank fresh pineapple juice. They are all suppose to thicken the womb lining and I guess thankfully worked in my case. I also made sure I had complete bed rest for the first 10 days or so after transfer as during the fresh cycle I tried to carry on as normal. Her book has a chapter on IVF and other fertility treatments so is really good.

Am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on here and thinking of you all.   I know how emotional draining it can be just longing for the one thing you think you will never have but please don't give up hope because against the odds it really can work. It is so true that it basically takes over every aspect of your life and that is hard for people that haven't been through this to understand. I know when I tell my family they will think they understand what we have been through but they won't know the half of the heartache etc we all go through. This website is great as a support and proves that miracles do happen and will happen one day for everyone here no matter what path we get there by. We just all take the scenic route compared to other women!  

Lots of love and luck to you all!  

Maggie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

maggie

congrats hun    what an alternative journey to having sex it is


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

avon - serves us right for having gravy stained nighties       

Maggie - Miracles eh!!! well done hun


----------



## Avon Queen

tee hee yeah it does


----------



## beachbaby

Hi Ladies, just wanted to give you my story.

One fresh ICSI cycle, negative but i got 10 embies to freeze, at 37 not bad. 2 FET's both chemical, referred to miscarraige clinic for tests, took 6 months on the NHS but found i had a clotting problem, 3rd FET, now down to 4 embies we decided to thaw 2 and if we lost one we would thaw the last 2, luckily the first 2 thawed perfectly both 2 day 4 cell and did not lose any cells. I added aspirin to my protocol for the clotting and 13 days later got a BFP of 569, highest i'd ever had was 14. Scan 2 weeks later confirmed our thoughts that both embies stuck we were having twins. I went to 38+2 weeks and have 2 beautiful baby boys.

Please do not give up hope, and all you ladies with chemical pregnancies, ask for immune/clotting tests as to remedy this problem is simple. I was paying privately and trusted that my clinic had run all tests relevant, when i found out the problem i was told they do not do these tests routinely as they do not stop you getting pregnant (no they don't but they end the pregnancy within the first 6 weeks)I now know i have been pregnant numerous times in the 5 years i was trying  but all hPT came back negative.

good luck to you all, hope you get your dream.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ah thanks for that beachbaby, i have had 2 chem pgs, 1 after the other.  we are going for MF tests and any tests they think i shall have.  we are moving clinics as our con is a   

congrats on your twinnies!!


----------



## cupcake

Hello.... I havent been on the forum for a long while....  
....We did another FET before Christmas and.....

....... its a .... ........  

I have been very crampy and was convinced it hadnt worked again.... 
.... Its very early days yet..... 
We are keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that the embie holds on this time.....  

 
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue,
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true.


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there cupcake,

I have just read your thread and wow!!!! Congratuations on your BFP, I am sure you must be in shock at the moment and scared like hell  . What a long journer you and DH have been on, Well done. Enjoy your pregnancy.


Lynn E


----------



## Avon Queen

cupcake

congratulations hun    thats fab news      

cant believe how long your profile is, what a horrendous amount youve been through  

yeah cramps are a classic pregnancy symptom   

i had 8 embies too, and ive had a hysterilogram thingy - ouch they hurt dont they


----------



## cupcake

Thanks for your messages.... Yes me and DH have been through the mill quite a bit!!!!! I have felt like giving up so many times and felt I was as rock bottom.... but somehow have managed to keep focused and soldier on...... I am praying so hard now that this pregnancy will carry on ok..... There are so many hurdles to get over yet...... I have the 8 week scan at the end of the month .... fingers and toes crossed there is a little heart beating away......

Keep chasing those rainbows everyone


----------



## Lynn E

Hi Cupcake, I understand your  journey, visualise you and DH holding yor baby in 2009 - August, believing your journey has now ended with a very positive result.

Good luck

Lynn E


----------



## Avon Queen

everyday is a step closer


----------



## MV

Wishing you and DH all the  luck in the world Cupcake, you deserve it and I really hope everything works out well for you, every day is another little hurdle over. All the best, MV


----------



## cupcake

Thank You


----------



## Choice4

Please can i join
cupcake and beach baby your stories are inspiring
please what did you do differently this time for your FET, acupunture, chinese med, anything else
i have 4 frozen embs, waiting for my lining to improve before transfer


----------



## Avon Queen

choice

milk is good for womb lining   

pregnacare plus vitamins - morrisons


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

choice - co-enzyme q10 is good for lining and acupuncture.


----------



## Choice4

Thanks girls I am taking them all
Acupunture, protein drink, prenatal vitamins, folic acid, coq10, vit c, vit e, fish oil etc


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

choice - sounds like you have it all covered, time to relax and let your body do the rest!


----------



## Avon Queen

choice - good grief    Most important thing is 5 fruit and veg a day  
good luck


----------



## Neeta

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me popping by, just been reading some of your stories. 
My history: IVF #1 Dec 05 11 eggs, 9 fertilised, 7 embies, 2 put back and 5 frozen. We were so incredibly lucky that from those 2 put back 1 snuggled in nicely and became our precious son, born September 2006. We're now going for FET (Hopefully April, fingers crossed DH gets his Bonus at work  ) so just looking for success stories and any advice and tips really  .
Thank you in advance.
Neeta


----------



## cupcake

Choice - As you can see from my profile signature I have been through many many FET...... natural cycle and medicated cycle...... Each time I have taken it really easy after transfer.

This last time I drove home from the hospital after transfer! I did relax at home for the 2 week wait but also went out driving and visiting relatives for a couple of days too! I also had a glass of wine on a couple of evenings as it was Christmas! Everything else has been the same as all the other attempts...

I have changed my lifestyle over the last year or so, I now only work 2 days a week and I dont go out as much as I used too. 

One thing I feel may have been beneficial this time round is that after I had the Hysteroscopy, I noticed my periods were "fresher" and heavier and less clotty than they had been for a number of years...... I understand that they put a saline solution in the womb before they insert the camera in to look at the lining of the womb... so possible the saline has 'rinsed' my womb a bit and made it a bit younger? Bearing in mind I am 37 so my womb lining could have been a bit affected after about 270 periods since I started at 14!!!!


----------



## Clairexx

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck, and share my story.

I am now 11 weeks pg following FET. I had  2 Blastosys embrios transfered and 1 is our precious Bubba.

Hang in there girls is all I can say. Following my failed fresh cycle at day 3 transfer I decided to thaw and progress to day 5 - Blastosys, really because if the little ones were going to fail I would rather it was in the lab and not inside me. Was sooooo Heart broken last time, 1 of our little embies even started to hatch, I am sure that is the the one I hung on to,

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Love C x x


----------



## Choice4

Congratulations claire, this is good news


----------



## Lynn E

Claire, your news is very encouraging for other considering FET. 

lynn e


----------



## kaypea

HI girls
Just thought I'd give you some hope with my FET success.
First IVF was "unexplained implantation failure"  ie the consultant said it was all text book and didn't know why it hadn't succeeded.
Went for FET with our six remaining embryos.  Only two survived the thaw.  Put back and one little fighter survived and is still growing 18 weeks in!
The nurse said I'd done it the wrong way round, as most people have success with a fresh cycle... they think it may be something to do with the extra oestrogen support with a medicated FET cycle.
I also felt that my body wasn't so beaten up as I was still in pain from egg collection on the fresh cycle (I had a mobile ovary which meant they had a right dig about to get the eggs out).  FET was a lot less stressful on the body and you could get on with it (not loads of injections, just popping the odd pill).
The only thing I did differently was acupuncture before and during.
Good Luck for all of you considerig FET - it could be the treatment that works for you!  Fingers  crossed that your dreams come true xx
 
KPxx


----------



## Avon Queen

kaypea

i remember "speaking "with you before congrats on your BFP!!!!!!! thats lovley news! i was the same, the ivf was very intense and failed, but the FET much less stress on me and my body i reckon that counts for alot


----------



## kaypea

Hey AvonQueen!  YEs we both went through our first cycles together.  Your babies must be about to come out!  Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Hey Ladies 

I've not been on a while since our first IVF with ICSI cycle resulted in a PFN back in Nove 08. Have been putting everything out of my mind and conetrated on Christmas, a holiday snow boarding (couldn't have done that if I was preggers) and work. 

Now it's time to start the emotional rollercoaster again with our 3 little frozen embryos. We have a day 21 appointment on the 19th Feb. Can anyone tell me what happens with a frozen transfer please? This is our first time with frozen and I'm not sure on timescales, drugs, etc. 

Also - I've read some of the posts and can anyone tell me what's the difference between medicated and natrual frozen cycles? Which is best? Would I have a choice? Sounds like I'm doing a medicated one with the cost of the blinkin drugs!! 

Yet again I'll be calling on this site for support and to support others as it's time to start with this rollercoaster again!!

Take care everyone

Em x


----------



## Avon Queen

kaypea - yeah next 2 weeks they will have come out! congrats to you too hun!!     

taxmin - hiya..

natural FET - normally recommended if your periods regular/same length. no drugs just scans/bloods, more frequent in the days before due to ovulate. if they detect LH surge it means you will ovulate in the next few days and they book you in for ET to match your prev tx (eg my ET was 3 days after ovulation, my IVF my ET was 3 days after EC), then you just have pessaries after ET. If they dont detect LH surge, then they give you late night injection to make you ovulate and then book you in for the ET. They defrost embies and call you let you know how they are doing etc.

thats what i had hun

medicated is not something ive had, but you just have some drugs and they make you ovulate and then do the ET> so no EC bit and drugs are probably not as strong as those for a full ivf cycle


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Avon Queen 

Thanks for the info - very informative.  

As my cycle can vary from 28 days to 36, I'll probably be on the medicated cycle. We have 3 frozen embryos - one five cell one and two four cells. One of the four cells was going to be disgarded until it came good over night - so I'm pinning my hopes on the 'little struggler' or the 'big lad' (5 cells) as my husband likes to call 'him'. 

Fingers crossed for everyone 

Em x


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing I'm just wanted to poll opinion...

Last tx we got 6 eggs, 4 fertilised and at day 3 we still had 4 grade 1 embies so decided to proceed to blast. We lost 2 on the way and so just had 2 embies to put back and the result was a chemical pregnancy. 

Just a couple of weeks away from treatment number 2 and I've been thinking about Blasts vs the freezer. I've read that frozen embies can fare better as after a fresh cycle your body can be stressed out with stimms, EC etc so there is an advantage to a frozen cycle as your body is more rested. I've been wondering if we were in the same position again whether to say no to Blast and to have day 3 transfer and put any others in the freezer so we could cycle again without the body stress (not to mention the financial benefits!). Obviously my response isn't at the top end and I'm expecting similar this time so I doubt we don't have oodles of embies to play with. 

Just wondered - would you say no to Blasts and opt for the freezer?

Lucy x


----------



## Avon Queen

ladyverte - im no expert on this, but i would say to go with whatever your consultant recommends regardless of previous things that have happened....they will know your best option. I think you may feel better chosing a different path cause of what happened but it dont nec mean a positive just cause its different. the consultant will know which is the better option, and each embie is different, each pregnancy is different    good luck        sorry for your loss


----------



## Taxmin31

Hi Lucy

I agree with Avon Queen on this - go with whatever the consultant says. 
I've been talking to my husband about asking to to blast stage and he says let's follow the advice of the man who knows! And he's right. Sometimes a little information from the Internet can be a bad thing. 

Good luck with whatever you decide

Em


----------



## minette

Hi Kitty,

I'm in the exact same position as you - 2 IVF cycles, both BFN. Just started medicated FET cycle. I have only 2 frosties, so hopefully both with thaw! Both IVF cycles were perfect, apart from BFP! Medication so far has been a nasal spray (synarel) and have no side effects at all.

Good luck!


----------



## LV.

Thanks for your replies girls... You're of course right. Consultant knows best.

x


----------



## Bibi

Hello

I'm having a FET in Mar/April but am a bit confused!! The consultant has suggested using a natural cycle. Can anyone tell me if they know whether the sucess rate is any different between the natural and medicated cycle plaese??

Whats your guys experience if you've had both??

Thanks
Bibi xx


----------



## Avon Queen

bibi - natural cycle worked for me, no drugs at all apart from pessaries after ET as usual. not sure about the other bits though. but i responded much better to less drugs so good luck


----------



## mrsh77

Hello Ladies, I pleased to say yesterday I became a FET success story! I had IVF egg share retrieval in October and got severe OHSS so couldn't have the transfer. This is my first FET and I got my BFP 9DP 3DT with two 8 cell embies. I had no faith in getting my BFP because I have had no signs or symptoms at all so as you can imagine I have not yet wiped the smile off my face. I wish you all tonnes of success with your BFP's


----------



## Bibi

Its really encouraging to hear about your successfull FET's as you hear so much that the success rate is lower. I had my first icsi in Dec but had a mc at 6 wks so am holding on to any hope at the moment  

Enjoy your pregnancy!!

Bibi xx


----------



## Avon Queen

mrsh - congrats and all ther best for your pregnancy   

bibi - so sorry hun, i had miscarriage at 6 weeks too in may 2005, so sorry


----------



## LV.

Congrats smrsh! Wonderful news


----------



## Choice4

Congratulations mrsh, this is good news for us here

Please can someone tell me how much it cost in your clinic for FET, i would like to compare prices

Thanks


----------



## Avon Queen

choice4 - sheffield jessops, £800 ish for medicated, £600 ish for natural FET


----------



## LUCY L

£1,000 at liverpool womens hosp, rip u off for everything they do!


----------



## LUCY L

sorry to be so harsh!!! forgot to say thats for a natural cycle too, no drugs at all.... luv to know were that money goes exactly


----------



## Choice4

Well my USA clinic charges $4100 for FET medicated!!!

that is a rip off!!!


----------



## Green3

In my clinic the FET is included in the price, if there is a surplus of embryos. They keep them for 12 months, but they told me that the success rate of FET is quite low.

I would love not to use them..

fingers crossed!


----------



## Taxmin31

Just thought I'd join in with a moan about cost!!!  

I'm having private treatment at Leeds General Infirmary as, up until a month ago, my council wouldn't fund any IVF as they'd got themselves into debt - nice one - the one time I need support from the government and the taxes I've paid for god knows how long and it's not there -ANYWAY, I'll get off my high horse now as last month I received a letter saying funding is back on so that's great news as I couldn't afford to pay for another go. 

So, we've paid about £4200 for IVF with ICSI and about to pay £1300 for medicated FET! Rip off when I hear that some of you close by are paying much less! 

Anyway.. rant over .. sorry! x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me barging in   We have just found out today that we have got to transfer to FET due to risks of OHSS.  Until now we hadn't really thought we would be doing FET so didn't know much about it until reading all your posts.  Our doctor is trying to get our Embies to blastocysts stage and we have 16 good quality embryos so fingers crossed   They told us today it's going to cost a extra £990 for FET PLUS DRUGS   We aren't entitled to any free goes as dh has daughter from previous relationship.  But it has took us agers to fund and pay back this go of IVF so its so hard to think of now trying to find more money   Does doing FET with blastocyst improve your chances of getting a bfp or doesn't it change much?

Wishing you all luck and Taxmin I can understand your rant its so wrong  

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## mountainlion

Hi,
Just to offer a bit of encouragement to anyone who has low grade frosties;
I had my first FET a year ago with 2 low grade 2 cell frosties, and this resulted in a 9lb girl, who is really thriving and who now at 3 months old is in 6-12 month old clothes!

We are looking forward to returning to our clinic in a few months to have our second and final FET. These are also low grade 2 cell frosties, but our clinic has always told us not to worry much about the grade, and to just offer them a good home. As our clinic offers a donor embryo scheme [it operates a policy of not destroying 'spare' embryos unless specified by the couple] we will offer 1 or 2 of these homeless frosties a chance if our frosties don't surive the thaw.

Regards, The Mountainlion family.


----------



## trinity

Hi Mountainlion

I was so encouraged to read your post regarding low grade frosties.  We have 7 low graders in storage and they will be defrosted next Tuesday.  At time of EC they advised us they wouldn't normally freeze anything below an A grade, but we pushed for them to be kept.  So we have to phone at 10am next tues.     

But we are blessed with our little son whatever happens.

Take care


----------



## Tiggy

I thought I'd add my success story even though I only tested this morning and am only 4w6d pregnant.

I'm 38, DH is 35 and we are classed as 'unexplained'.  We had 6 day 2 frosties after our fresh IVF cycle in May 2008.  They were frozen in 2 batches of 3.  

At the end of 2008 we tried to do natural FET but the first time I didn't get a surge and the 2nd time my lining wasn't thick enough, so both those cycles were cancelled.  

We switched to medicated FET and downregged in December.  In January I started on progynova but had problems with my womb lining thickening so I kept having to increase my dose.  Eventually my womb lining reached 7.8 mm so the clinic defrosted the 1st batch of 3 embies.  Only 1 of these 3 thawed properly.  The clinic defrosted the 2nd batch and all three of these thawed.  The frosties were grown on for an extra day and were 3 days old when the best 2 were transferred ... both were 7 cells.

Good luck to everyone      

Tiggy xx


----------



## Choice4

Tiggy
Congratulations on your positive result.
I also have lining problem, what dose of progynova did you take and for how long


----------



## Tiggy

Hi Choice

Sorry to hear you've got womb lining problems.    It's so frustrating, isn't it?

OK, I've just got my diary out so I can tell you exactly how much progynova I took.  

Days 1 to 11 - 2 mg - womb lining 4.5 mm
Days 12 to 15 - 4 mg - womb lining 5.6 mm
Days 16 to 20 - 6mg - womb lining 7.8 mm

My clinic aims to get the womb lining to 7 mm so I didn't get any more measurements taken after this.

Days 21 to 24 - 8mg - 2 x 7 cell embies transferred.

Now that I've got my BFP I've increased the progynova to 10mg and will continue on this until 12 weeks (I think ... I'll confirm that with the clinic tomorrow).

I hope that's helpful to you.

Good luck       

T xx


----------



## rosypie

Hi all

I'm 8 days post 5day blast transfer. OFT is 2 March. I getting pink when I wipe and the pessary remains that are squelching out all day are tinged with pink. Pale pink. This is the second day of pinkness. Has anyone else experienced this then got a BFP? I might assume it's AF coming but I almost never get spotting beforehand. When she comes she comes full on. Be interested to hear your experiences. Thanks


----------



## LV.

Hi Rosie,

If it's pale pink then it's probably good news - sounds like implantation bleeding   

Lucy x


----------



## cupcake

Rosiepie - I was told by my clinic that progesterone pessaries can cause light bleeding with some people.... as well as constipation....  you have the option to insert them front or back..... I would call your clinic and ask their advice....  Try not to worry though, as long as it is not heavy bleeding and your not having severe pains it is more likely to be a touch of implantation bleeding .....


----------



## rosypie

thanks for your responses. i got a BFP on my OTD so you were right  

got my fingers crossed for an uneventful 8 months now...


----------



## mrsh77

Hello Ladies,

Thought I would pop in to update you on my success story. I had two 8 cell embryo's transferred on day 3 after having my IVF cycle cancelled due to severe OHSS. I  tested positive 9 days later. Today I had my first scan at 7 weeks and 4 days to find both my beautiful frosties stuck. I am now preggies with twins from a FET.

I wish you all luck with your FET


----------



## Choice4

mrsh77
congratulations on your twins pregnancy


----------



## Mikesmom

I am new here..

Proud mom of a 7 year old low grade (frozen 2 years) Ice Man   He's a cute kid too!


----------



## Jule

Hi ive not been on this thread before but i had FET last wed 18th so now day 6.  I have been getting pulling pains either side of abdo and tingling pains tops of legs.  No bleeding.  Did anyone else have any pains. The last 2 evenings also very bloated.  I had AH on day 3.  Im taking cyclogest twice daily (back door), prednisolone 5mgs daily, progynova 8mgs, and baby asprin.


----------



## Avon Queen

jule - pains could be cyclogest...


----------



## Jule

Thanks for that its such a worry, i hate this dreaded 2ww.
COngratulations, just noticed you have twins, how lovely, you have certainly got your hands full now then


----------



## Choice4

The pain/cramp may also be implantation, Good luck, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Avon Queen

jule - howed u get on chick....yup hands full, no sleep!!!


----------



## sue93

i've been lurking around on here for the last few weeks looking for some to give me hope when I was feeling low, so (even though i feel a bit like i'm tempting fate a bit  ) I feel like i should add ours..

Just got a BFP after a single, 4-cell frozen embryo transfer. We lost the best 2 in the thaw, so just had this lonely 4-celler to put back. I have been pretty much completely without any positive attitude at all, but have been (obviously  ) delighted to be proved wrong.

Hope this helps someone else 

Sue xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sue93

thank you for giving us hope, it is stories like yours that keeps us going.

hope all goes well take care of yourself for the next 8 months xxx


----------



## GRUNK

What do mean when you say 

Natural FET versus

Medicated FET

Thnx


----------



## AlittleBird

Loved reading these stories and positivity from u guys is incredible -I LOVE IT! 
Yogi where are you up to now ? whats new with your situations? Hope u are getting your dreams
I am staying very hard to keep positive-I'm on my 2WW its my first and we had one single FET -other one didnt survive
the thaw and we don't have anymore in the freezer!- they were donor eggs from my sister so not sure if would ask her again! -staying hopeful for my one fighter! lovely cell 4 not sure what this means exactly but they said it was good quality.
Best of luck to you guys and pleased u have more frosties to use again for another go- or preferrably siblings for your 1st!!
Good luck and please let me know where u up to!
p.s  I'm not very good at working through this site lol!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

have you ladies seen this off the internet:

A new embryo cryopreservation method which increases post-thaw survival and implantation This has important implications in IVF practice

Author(s): Dr Suresh Kattera and Prof Christopher Chen
Released: 25/Jul/2007

http://www.planer.co.uk/planer/saleslit.nsf/670046cce8c1052e80256880007f557d/4d21a379e16c622f802573230033ba21!OpenDocument

/links


----------



## Choice4

Is the article different from the virification method of freezing embryos


----------



## lily17

Hello Ladies

I have just got BFP   after FET, I had 5 blastocysts in the freezer, only 2 survived thawing to be transferred, tested after 14 days BFP I cant believe it!!

So FET does work!! - I had previosly had 2 grade AA FRESH blastocysts transferred BFN!!!(same batch of donor eggs)- so in my case frozen transfer has workd over fresh!!!

Karen xx


----------



## Choice4

Karen
Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## AlittleBird

YOU GUYS ARE AN INSPIRATION! THANKU!

how are you all doing?
this 2ww is hell isnt it? lonely time! a week tomorro my test! wish could do it now.
xxx


----------



## AlittleBird

you are inspirational
Thankyou for giving me hope! after a single embryo transfer -with a 4cell embryo(day2  transfer)- test next wed omg!
Thankyou for this wonderful thread
just wondering how are you doing sue things ok i hope!?
xxxxxxxxx
AlittleBird


----------



## Avon Queen

alittlebird - may help u to read me fet diary, see my 2ww........good luck


----------

